# April TOTM Voting Thread



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tank One













Tank Two













Tank Three













Tank Four













Tank Five













Tank Six













Tank Seven













Tank Eight













Tank Nine













Tank Ten














Vote for the best tank, and wow; they're all amazing!  (Poll closes next Monday)



Thanks to everyone who sent in a picture for this month's contest. if you're picture isn't featured, it was not one of the first ten submissions that I received. Feel free to resubmit any picture that has not been posted for next month's TOTM contest. Thanks!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just a quick question. Is there a reason both my potm and totm were left out?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

only 10 people voted so far.....let's go folks, take a minute to vote. Lots of nice tanks to choose from.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

They're all beautiful! Great tanks, guys.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

can we vote our own tanks? i suppose not...meh...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Would obama vote for himself? Unethical, but I bet he would. So, yeah, you can vote for yourself, but only if you truely believe your tank is the best one.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

austinroberts23 said:


> Just a quick question. Is there a reason both my potm and totm were left out?


PM Sent.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say you shouldn't vote for yourself. It's not great sportsmanship if someone else has a nice tank. Also, you're going to be biased. That's why I don't vote on competitions that I'm in.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Awhile ago we started an critique by people of what they thought of the tanks. I liked that trend and am going to continue it.

Tank 1:
This tank is off to a great start. It looks like you are in the slow transformation of going with the natural look. If that is the case I would remove the castle and replace it with driftwood and a rock. The background draws the eyes away whats actually inside your aquarium. I would go with no background or a flat color like black or white.

Tank 2:
For a tank with fake plants you did very well. Any reason the water level is low?

Tank 3:
Very cloudy water...I like the tower thing on the right and the anchor looks cool to. Do a water change.

Tank 4:
I always love crystal clear water and a clean tank. Your plants look healthy but you need more. Also, when taking a picture try to hide the cords and mag float. This tank is going to grow in very nicely.

Tank 5:
Great looking plants. I like the dw placement and broken pots. Penny wort is a classic, I love this plant.

Tank 6:
this tank need some love bud. Get a decoration that goes vertical to give it a sense of depth.

Tank 7:
Wow, great looking tank bud. Great piece of driftwood. Your parva in the front looks very healthy too. There are alot of plants in there that are going to get huge. Trimming is going to be fun.

Tank 8:
very peaceful and well done tank. Hmm if you could hide the equipment by using a canister filter..it would be spot on.

Tank 9:
great look but that tank is WAY off level! you should fix that.

Tank 10:
Wow! great planted tank! That telanthera grows tall it will be a nice focal point. looks like i need to start entering again!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, the tank is way of level, and it's hard to fix. I don't think the fish care...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I'ma planted tank person so You should know who i voted for.. lol

Nice tanks people! Can't wait to show off my bad boy next month


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got a planted tank that might give u some stiff competition Mr. Fish : ) I have not photographed it yet, this just reminds me I need a new memory card for my digital camera to take it.... so thank you... I do believe we voted for the same one this month.
Once you go planted, there's no turning back.......
Unless you set up a SERIOUS African Cichlid tank, with AWESOME AND SOLID stone work, with places to swim through or hide..... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Or a reef...


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

amen to that... To each his own.
Can't leave out the catfish nuts and their fancy Plecos and cool cory's. or the big S.A. Cichlids.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Mystery snail said:


> I've got a planted tank that might give u some stiff competition Mr. Fish : ) I have not photographed it yet, this just reminds me I need a new memory card for my digital camera to take it.... so thank you... I do believe we voted for the same one this month.
> Once you go planted, there's no turning back.......
> Unless you set up a SERIOUS African Cichlid tank, with AWESOME AND SOLID stone work, with places to swim through or hide..... Just my 2 cents.


oh snap! Secret planted tank weapon! Looks like next month is going to be a show down. Get out your scissors, dial in that dosing, and crank up the CO2!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

"oh snap! Secret planted tank weapon! Looks like next month is going to be a show down. Get out your scissors, dial in that dosing, and crank up the CO2! "

lmao... i was just stirring the pot up a bit. My tank is nice but I am no Amano... but u wanted a show down, you got it!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Lmao!!

Too Funny, i'm always up for a little friendly competition 

Mystery snail, you better have a few plants up ur sleeves on that secret tank of urs haha


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats to the winner whoever he/she is!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Mr. Fish... It's my tank just grown in like crazy.... Nothing up my sleeves, just have not been ab;le to get a good pic of it since it really grew in. No rare plants or anything, in fact the easiest plants... still looks good though, we shall let the people decide!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

the established tank verses the super sleek rimless tank :/ Hmm I might have to sponsor this next one with a planted aquarium secret item (ada loot)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats to our winner, Tank Ten! I have your name, but I don't know your screen name...  PM it to me please, and we can get some prizes shipped!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

It is one of my tanks. Thanks to all that voted for it. It puts a smile on my face to win. I wish it could have been the 640 million dollar lottery, but still I'm jazzed. thanks again and let's get another good competition going for May.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

PM replied. Great tank!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

spectacular tank bob....congratulations......
the pics are getting better and better as we go along....that means that competition gets stiffer too....
you guys and gals are doing awesome !!!!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

grogan said:


> the established tank verses the super sleek rimless tank :/ Hmm I might have to sponsor this next one with a planted aquarium secret item (ada loot)


Ima hold you to that offer Grogan lol

Congrats BV on the win!


----------

